# Latest Friday Watch



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm posting this Thursday so for once I'm the first to kick this off!!!
















And it will be on wrist Friday!!


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Very Nice number 6 but You ain't escaping the Village!!!!!

No.2.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Griff,

As I am away with the family tomorrow morning I think, have to check with 710 tonight, I'll follow your lead.

Haven't worn this beastie for sometime.............so maybe for the weekend


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Have't worn the RLT17 for a while, so I'll join Griff on Friday:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Got this on today and will stick with it till the end of the week


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

All those are excellent as for Me it'll be My trusty Seiko 6309 Divers.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm at a wedding tomorrow, and will be wearing this one:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well it is Friday already in Australia so why not









Will be as I have been for a few days now wearing these two....

*RLT-29, Rhonda 503, 1 jewel*


















plus it`s new sibling....

*RLT-29, Rhonda 503, 1 jewel*


----------



## golf (Aug 3, 2006)

Think tomorrow i will be greedy! i am at a wedding so i will wear my Tag F1 crono(don't seem to be many tag fans here sorry) for traveling down there staying in hotel so dont want to risk the others moving cases round and stuff.










For the afternoon procession it be suited an booted so something discrete hanhart replika










Then for the evening think it will be the sea master 007 to shake and not stir(needs a good winding)










(no pics of this one on its own)


----------



## golf (Aug 3, 2006)

potz said:


> I hate to admit it girls but I'm wearing a very butch Breitling Chrono Avenger.












Keep your back to the wall if your in London then


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

potz said:


> I hate to admit it girls but I'm wearing a very butch Breitling Chrono Avenger.


Ooooo get her


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmm, i really love those RTL17's , i am going to have to get me one of those some day


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

This came this week so had to go on.

I'm chuffed to bits with it. No. 67 and

born in 1967 !!!!










Can't stop grinning.























Maseman


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

potz said:


> Maseman said:
> 
> 
> > Can't stop grinning.
> ...


Thanks Potz.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

potz said:


> I hate to admit it girls but I'm wearing a very butch Breitling Chrono Avenger.


Bitch









I was going to wear my B1 but i could not find a bag to match so its this one

Martin

Maseman the Dreadnought is just the dogs dangly bits







wear in good health.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Well I've just got this one out of the box for tomorrow and it's probably the last time I'll wear it. These days after getting used to my O&W, this one seems just too large for me these days so I think it will be on the sales forum next week


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Maseman said:


> This came this week so had to go on.
> 
> I'm chuffed to bits with it. No. 67 and
> 
> ...


FFS! I can't even find a floppy in the new ACU pattern at Fort Hood and Mase has got one in Penicuik! Nice DN mate; "howdy y'all" (used even when speaking to one person







) from #51 in Texas:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Probably this - like today.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this one tonight










bowie


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Maseman said:


> This came this week so had to go on.
> 
> I'm chuffed to bits with it. No. 67 and
> 
> ...


Hi

I saw that for sale and it was going with the SB also 67. I too considered it as I am also born '67, but alas the price would have sent "the good lady" into orbit.!

Wear it in good health.!

Thanks

deano


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Orange Monster for me tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

30mins to midnight here in Finland.

Its will be _"Quad 10 Friday"_ for me:










Its a big watch for a big meeting.!

Thanks

deano


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Like the strap, what is it??


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

FFS! I can't even find a floppy in the new ACU pattern at Fort Hood and Mase has got one in Penicuik! Nice DN mate; "howdy y'all" (used even when speaking to one person







) from #51 in Texas:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Think I'll join the OM gathering!!!!!


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi

I saw that for sale and it was going with the SB also 67. I too considered it as I am also born '67, but alas the price would have sent "the good lady" into orbit.!

Wear it in good health.!

Thanks

deano


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am wearing a Soho special


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

JoT said:


> I am wearing a Soho special


Fayyyyyyyyyg!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

jumpin the gun eh.......

Well will have on the same watch I am wearing today so all is cool. It is a first automatic Omega, mind you redialed and usually I don't go for a redial but in this case I simply fell in love.......again. Dusties are on the outside, dial is real sharp and clean


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I'm a probly wear this beautiful Splendex, courtesy of Alan (Dapper).

I'm liking it


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Probably this - like today.


That's one nice watch, Paul. I've got a very similar one, although it was a lot cheaper - it says 'Zeno' on the dial.

Will be taking off the Thursday watch










and be wearing this one to work:










Might just change it for the evening - haven't decided what to yet.

Rob


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

That's a very nice Omega James :tongue1:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Nalu said:


> That's a very nice Omega James :tongue1:


Thanks!

I like all watches old and sometimes new. You guys have some nice pieces too, 70's 60's etc to date. I like the diver looks of some, miltary type look of others you guys have. All are eye candy for sure. Crap I picked up an O&W, what made me poke my face in here the first place. All the best!

James


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve264 said:


> I'm liking it


Glad you like it Steve. Nice to see it get a bit of wrist time


----------



## rock_bear (Nov 16, 2005)

JoT said:


> I am wearing a Soho special


I have the vague feeling my post may have started something ;-)


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice watches out there today!
















Marinemaster for me today


















Here's a side profile


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its the RLT24 for me again...I love this watch


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This little number this morning.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

PRS-14 on lumpy for me:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

potz said:


> Actually I couldn't find the right earrings to go with my Breitling this morning........


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

This for me..

Shturmanskie Chronograph "military" Ref: 3133/198-1-672


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Russ said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I couldn't find the right earrings to go with my Breitling this morning........
> ...


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Breitling for me as well, but I think I'm safe in Stockholm - although it is 'Pride' weekend so may have to change before hitting the town for the wet stuff (beer I mean!) ..


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

This noisy little Swiss made Etienne ticker from E**y. Cost me the princely sum of Â£5.50.









Crystal is a little the worse for wear, the plating has gone altogether giving the case a colour that's almost between gold & silver. Dial is absolutely perfect, though - 3rd blue dialed watch in my little collection.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This one for me .......... unsurprisingly


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Wearing my "garden" watch today, as you can see the bezel has taken a few knocks. For info for the noobs, this is the 1st one of these made, originally it had a qtz movement to keep the cost down, but I found I just hated the tick tick tick so got Roy to put in an auto. It's since had a crystal change as well as I well buggered the mineral that was on it, the replacement is a sapphire.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Going with the 'official issue' (circa 1977) ПОЛЕТ cal 3133










(yes it really is as rough as it looks in the pic, but it's a good runner)


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Modified RLT14 for today


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Strela for me today, complete with genuine snake strap!


















p.s. Apologies for the crap pic...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think my shot would be a lot more blurred if I had a snake wrapped around my wrist!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I think my shot would be a lot more blurred if I had a snake wrapped around my wrist!


Nah, PG - she's a softie! Mind you, she was hungry in this pic, just before a feed...


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

cornsnake or baby boa/python? ,ive kept burmese and royal pythons in the past ,great to watch.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

A bit of orange for me today.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

pugster said:


> cornsnake or baby boa/python? ,ive kept burmese and royal pythons in the past ,great to watch.


Cornsnake - supposedly a Miami phase but I'm not too sure, I'll have to give it time for her coulouring to really come out. Her saddles are a really nice red, but the background's not as 'grey' as other Miami's I've seen.

I'd _love_ a Burmese but I'll wait until I'm more settled and not moving around so much...



hotmog said:


> A bit of orange for me today.


Nice - Wolves colours so I approve!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

this one...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

odklizec said:


> Modified RLT14 for today


Long time no see, 01/12`s looking good Pavel


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Xantiagib said:


> this one...


I had one like that - in fact is that my old watch














? In fact just to prove that I did own one like this here's a link to a post I made about the watch: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=1471

If it is my old Poljot nice to see that it's still being worn & appreciated


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Wearing my "garden" watch today, as you can see the bezel has taken a few knocks. For info for the noobs, this is the 1st one of these made, originally it had a qtz movement to keep the cost down, but I found I just hated the tick tick tick so got Roy to put in an auto. It's since had a crystal change as well as I well buggered the mineral that was on it, the replacement is a sapphire.


lovely watch, i have one of those, but its going nowhere neer the garden


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Drove over to the courier's depot 'cuz I couldn't stand to wait until Monday, so now I've swapped to this new one:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

At work



At home...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

SO many nice watches today







,love that Stowa Dave those hands and dial look so clean and crisp.im wearing my Tissot seastar 1000,big chunk of loveliness just like me







,and just in case you were wondering i dont own a Breitling


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> this one...


That's gorgeous... I want one!


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Now Saturday just about everywhere else in the world but been wearing this all dayFriday. A New fixed lug strap off Roy arrived this morning so thought I would give it an outing


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

hakim said:


> Marinemaster for me today...


Snipped the big pics to save bandwidth, but can I ask what strap that is?


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

dapper said:


> Have't worn the RLT17 for a while, so I'll join Griff on Friday:


OK Roy,

do you make clocks









Helen wants this as a clock









Next Project perhaps









Toby


----------

